# WW1 Royal Flying Corps Efandem Flashlight dated 1918



## Tone90 (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Str8stroke (Sep 20, 2015)

Neat find. Have you got it working? I would love to see some beam shots.


----------



## Tone90 (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## rumack (Sep 20, 2015)

Very cool! I've never seen an RFC flashlight before. What kind of batteries does it use?


----------



## Ladd (Sep 21, 2015)

Nice find. Some further research on the name, etc. would be fascinating.


----------



## Tone90 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi, it takes two LR20 D size 1.5V Batteries.


----------



## Tone90 (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Nicrod (Sep 21, 2015)

So fascinating to think, in 1918 who would have ever thought back then, that this light would ever appear 
almost 100 years later, on a device called a computer, and people from all over the world be gazing upon,
And admiring! 

Thank you for sharing this

Nick


----------



## Tone90 (Sep 21, 2015)

True!


----------



## Zorzi (Sep 21, 2015)

What a nice piece of history! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Beamhead (Sep 21, 2015)

Call "History Detectives".


----------

